# Religious Beliefs?



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I apologize for making this thread please ignore it. This is an edit from my first post, and thats becuase I realize after everyone has told me religion isn't a thing to talk about in here. Sorry again.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh no. This always turns bad.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 1, 2009)

why?
I dont like to talk about religion or poltics...EVER
Edit: just for the record I believe in A God, if I had to say Id say Im Buddahist


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 1, 2009)

This could definitely become a flame-war...


----------



## elcarc (Oct 1, 2009)

yes, religion is a touchy subject


I believe in God, Jesus, and the Holy spirit. Im Christian

EDIT: 

i believe that most science theories are correct, but God made all those things happen


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 1, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> I just wanted to see what the majority of cubers thought about *the search function*. Just estimating but I think the majority will be *unaware of its existence*. I 100% believe in *posting before searching*, but *don't mind the flaming.*



There are other ones out there.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I tried searching it and couldn't find it sorry.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 1, 2009)

Zorastrian/Christian,

This thread fails. This is a Solving forum, not religion. Even on a religion forum this would turn into a flame war.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 1, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Zorastrian/Christian,
> 
> This thread fails. This is a Solving forum, not religion. Even on a religion forum this would turn into a flame war.



It's in the off-topic section?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a Buddhist, and believe in Buddha.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a firm Pastafarian. All Hail FSM and may nonbelievers be touched by his noodly appendage.

RAmen.

seriously though, there was another thread about this...I think it got closed. Best we close this one too.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 1, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > Zorastrian/Christian,
> ...



Yes, but I don't like it when people discuss religion, I usually get minoritized... is that a word???

EDIT: Religion is usually a no-no on forums, it's like asking someone their weight.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright then could a moderator shut this down. I apologize. I'll edit my first post


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 1, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> Alright then could a moderator shut this down. I apologize. I'll edit my first post



It's not really something to apologize for, I would just be careful posting a thread that could potentially become a heated argument.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 1, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'm a firm Pastafarian. All Hail FSM and may nonbelievers be touched by his noodly appendage.
> 
> RAmen.
> 
> seriously though, there was another thread about this...I think it got closed. Best we close this one too.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a firm Pastafarian. All Hail FSM and may nonbelievers be touched by his noodly appendage.
> ...



Reply of stratospheric proportions.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I dont get it....lol


----------



## Edmund (Oct 1, 2009)

catholic. this isn't the best idea for a thread though.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

elcarc said:


> yes, religion is a touchy subject
> 
> 
> I believe in God, Jesus, and the Holy spirit. Im Christian
> ...



yes thats like what my entire belief is based on. scientists are like oh no with water and lightning and like thousands of years this single cell formed so god cant be ture, but it was god that helped that happen. atleast thats my view. religion just isn't what it was hundreds of years ago. back when you could buy your way into heaven through indulgences.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 1, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > yes, religion is a touchy subject
> ...



See this is why fights get started. People just blasting scientists. I am not saying I'm disagreeing with you just that thats why.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 1, 2009)

Edmund said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > elcarc said:
> ...



i didnt blast any scientists?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 1, 2009)

elcarc said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > tkcube1 said:
> ...



Talking to tkcube1. He is saying all these scientists are wrong and hasn't given a good statement as to why. As I said before I am not disagreeing with him just saying lets just drop this all.


----------



## Logan (Oct 1, 2009)

Mods? I think he gets the point. You can stop it before it gets bad.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 1, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrok215 said:
> ...



Um, I think 143 at the moment, thanks for asking .

Yea, I would have to agree, this could turn ugly and this thread should get closed.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 1, 2009)

Amount of argumentative posts in this thread: 0
Amount of posts saying this thread should be closed due to arguments or warning of an argument: 11


----------



## Lofty (Oct 1, 2009)

Edmund said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


Don't assume that he's a fundie too soon. He didn't blast any scientists. He said they are wrong when they make the jump from evolution to therefore God doesn't exist. To me it sounded like he believes in theistic evolution. 
I don't get why indulgences was thrown in at the end. 
I think that there actually has been some good discussion on religion and its relationship to science on these forums. I know I learned about different theories of abiogenesis from some links provided me by masterofbass that I didn't know about before. 
The moral of the story is don't be immature. It is possible to discuss religion and to disagree without getting heated with the other person. You can even tell the other person you think they are wrong and not get heated with the other person. I have no faith in this actually happening in real life but its a goal. 
On topic, I am a Christian. I think that Jesus Christ was a person in history who died on the cross for the sins of a humanity that had rebelled against God and that He rose again three days later approximately 2000 years ago. Thru repentance of sins one can be forgiven and is then reconciled to God and has eternal life.
Edit:


Ethan Rosen said:


> Amount of argumentative posts in this thread: 0
> Amount of posts saying this thread should be closed due to arguments or warning of an argument: 11


My point exactly.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 1, 2009)

This thread is turning into a flamewar, because everybody is trying to prevent it from turning into a flamewar. :/

I'm atheist, by the way. If anyone's going to flame me for that, they're stupid.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> This thread is turning into a flamewar, because everybody is trying to prevent it from turning into a flamewar. :/


+1 to that.
I'm a Christian, btw.


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a hardcore radical fundamentalist atheist


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 1, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> scientists are like oh no with water and lightning and like thousands of years this single cell formed so god cant be ture, but it was god that helped that happen. atleast thats my view.


LOL


----------



## Innocence (Oct 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> This thread is turning into a flamewar, because everybody is trying to prevent it from turning into a flamewar. :/



And so goes the power of negativity. Anyone seen that episode of trick or treat? We're all like "DON'T flame people, religious topics ALWAYS turn into a flame war."

Religious topics can work out, another factor is the maturity of the posters in the forum it's in. Looking at speedsolving, it seems this is the only forum with a nice neat split down the middle. 
Let's not point out that there is another forum like that.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe in the here and now and that we should make the most out of it because after dying all that will be left of me are memories in the minds of the people I have met.

I have lately been introduced to the concept of "men-made-religion" where cubing was given as an example. There were many simularities with most religions:
* A creator that started it all and has since moved to the background as an observer
* Ancient wise men that explained many of the elementary concepts and written them down
* Teachers stand up and convince others to join the community
* A set of norms, values and beliefs get created within the community of followers
* An official counsil is formed that evaluates, shapes and explains the norms, values and beliefs
* People that adhere best to the teaching of the official counsil and are backed up by the community are rewarded with additional power of influence
* Champions rise within the community, gather their own following and sometimes even seperate

I don't want to claim cubing is a religion, just wanted to point at some similarities. There is no need to nitpick on these points as there are obvious differences in the analogy as well. And this analogy is mostly just the way societies work anyway.


----------

